# Help for a hunting newbie? Hunts in Staffordshire?



## EmmaB (14 September 2012)

Hey everyone, I have never been hunting but I would love to try it, could anyone point me in the right direction of what I should be doing?  

I *think* the closest hunt to me would be the Meynell and South Staffs, but not totally sure on that! Does anyone know if there is any days held where people new to hunting can go to, and how I go about actually doing it? Also I don't have anyone to go with, does that matter? There is no one else at my yard who would come and the only other people I know that would go have broken horses atm! 

Any help appreciated


----------



## EAST KENT (14 September 2012)

Contact the Hunt Sec,you may find they do not actually bite


----------



## EmmaB (14 September 2012)

Haha yes I guess the would be a good start  I'm just a bit of a wuss so thought I'd ask here first


----------



## L&M (14 September 2012)

If you go onto the Master of Foxhounds Association (MFHA) website it gives a map of the country, and what packs hunt where. 

Once you have found your nearest pack, the contact details will come up.

Some packs have a 'Newcomers' day designed specifically for people like yourself. Alternatively a good way to have a quieter introducion would be to go Autumn hunting.

Please do not be afraid to go on your own - I went to my first meet 5 seasons ago not ever having been hunting, let alone knowing anyone. I was welcomed with open arms and now hunt twice a week, and have made some friends for life through it.

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Mark Gilbert (14 September 2012)

Come and join us next Sunday 26th Sept for hound excercise! http://www.burne-bloodhounds.co.uk/

15.00 cap and a start!


----------



## Mark Gilbert (14 September 2012)

I meant 23rd Sept!


----------



## meesha (14 September 2012)

definately go on your own - lifes too short to be waiting around for someone else to go with ! I went for the first time last year on my own, knew no-one, hadnt hunted before and neither had horse !  If in doubt ask if someone can look after you on the day or do as I did and stay at the back and just follow eveyone else and do as they do.

The hardest bit for me sometimes is finding somewhere to park and also finding the meets as I have no sense of direction, but googlemaps is great and you can zoom right in to find parking spots.


----------



## EmmaB (16 September 2012)

Mark Gilbert said:



			Come and join us next Sunday 26th Sept for hound excercise! http://www.burne-bloodhounds.co.uk/

15.00 cap and a start!
		
Click to expand...

I might just do that actually, its not far from my yard! I'll definitely keep an eye on the website for the more info. Thanks for letting me know about it!

And thanks Sindney and Meesha for the advice, I don't mind staying at the back on my own or seeing if anyone will take pity and let me tag along with them haha


----------



## Frumpoon (16 September 2012)

Hey Mark, do you have safe hirelings? 

I've got one lame horse and one fat, unfit one at the mo?


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (16 September 2012)

Remember when you see the Fox dont shout there goes the little brown bugg**


----------



## SophieAlice (19 September 2012)

If you go on there website there is a number to ring and they will give you txt alerts for the next rides. i went on a newcomers day and loved it so keep going now 
and if your unsure staying at the back is best, then your not caught in a big crowd.


----------



## EmmaB (20 September 2012)

Thanks will deff have to give them a ring!


----------

